# shrink wrap ?



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

What brand of shrink wrap can I use a hair dryer to shrink it around my soap?
Where do you buy the wrap?

I checked out the National Shrink Wrap website and that is a great system but out of my budget. $ 349 for the 18 inch. Which would be the size I would want.

I am looking at the cello bags for know. Any ideas or suggestions?
Thanks Amanda Lee


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

I buy the 4X6" shrink bags from Uline. You can use a hair dryer but since I go through so many I use a heat gun. Much quieter and the gun lasts much longer than a hair dryer does.

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Impulse sealers are around $20 to $30 in Harbor Frieght.com and they have heat guns for even under that. Rarely is it cheaper to go to specialty stores to buy anything. Unline.com has your cheapest prices for everything plasitc etc... But until you are buying it by the case and know it is what you will always use, it's cheaper to purchase from thesage.com or aromahaven.com so if you change your mind you are not wasteing your money. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

I got my heat gun in the paint section at Wal-Mart for $25 or less.

Sara


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Impulse sealers are around $20 to $30 in Harbor Frieght.com and they have heat guns for even under that. Rarely is it cheaper to go to specialty stores to buy anything. Unline.com has your cheapest prices for everything plasitc etc... But until you are buying it by the case and know it is what you will always use, it's cheaper to purchase from thesage.com or aromahaven.com so if you change your mind you are not wasteing your money. Vicki


So will the cello bags at Aroma Haven shrink? If not which one do I order. I really like the service at Aroma Haven.
We have a Harbor Frieght store an 1 hour drive from me so that is good! I will check them out. Thanks


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

no cello won't heat shrink


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is the Impulse Sealer from Harbor Freight $39.99
This was the only sealer shown on the website. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=43477

Here is the heat gun for $14.99
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=96289

So this is what I am MOST likely going to buy. It beats the heck out of $349.

Even with the shrink wrap on NSW site is 14" $41.95 this is the 75g poly and is suggested for Goat Milk soap.

I looked on Aroma Haven for shrink wrap bags and all I found was the cello.
I will go look on Unline. Thanks! Amanda


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Sondra said:


> no cello won't heat shrink


Well POO! :/ I just bought a bunch of these bags!
Anyone want to buy them? Guess I need to post under "for sale" ....DOH! :bang

Michelle


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Michelle which size did you buy? If it's the size I use I will buy them.

For your soap rounds you should get the Dan Bands from thesage.com until you are making alot of soap. Vicki


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

I am going to go with the cello bags from Aroma Haven and then this spring go for the heat shrinking equipment at Harbor Freight.
I will just have to get a hole punch and make a few holes but Iam alright with that.
500 4x6 bags is $7.99 and I can order somemore FO's while there.
Thanks Amanda Lee


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Michelle which size did you buy? If it's the size I use I will buy them.
> 
> For your soap rounds you should get the Dan Bands from thesage.com until you are making alot of soap. Vicki


I got 2000 of the 4X6 bags, did not realize they were not shrink wrap...(I am a nerd somedays). :sniffle
Troy told me to buy them "just to have". I have been buying little things here and there so that when I get going on soaping I won't have to buy everyinthing all at once  Trying to plan ahead! Guess I need to check out the Dan Bands...

Let me know if you want them and they are yours...also, I may need to get a couple bars of soap from you as stocking stuffers for my boys...the youngest one (TJ-11) LOVES Dragon's Blood! LOL!!!

Michelle


----------

